# chkdsk "unspecified error" windows xp



## misc143 (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi

- chkdsk always checks the disk on startup
- tries to repair something on c: (deleting file record segment 24103)
- at step 2 from 3 crashes with the messsage: "an unspecified error has occured"

- i tried to boot with the original xp cd and run chkdsk from console but i still receive the same error
- i tried Norton Disk Doctor, but the only thing it can do it to make chkdsk run at the next startup
- i checked the disk with a maxtor utility (thorough check: no bad sectors)
- i tried "less vigorous check" with chkdsk (chkdsk /f /i /c) - same unspecified error, but this time at step 3 from 3
- there is an identical bug in win2k but no solution for winxp:

_When you run the Chkdsk utility on a volume that is formatted with the NTFS file system, if a *security descriptor stream * is greater than 4 gigabytes (GB), you may receive the following error message:

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 3)
An unspecified error occurred.
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=815028_

*extra clues: * 
- a lost clusters folder (found.002) from my hdd cannot be deleted (the file or directory is corrupt and unreadable

THANKS! if someone can help i would really appreciate!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

You can run chkntfs, which will over-ride the chkdsk at startup:

http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...Windows/XP/all/reskit/en-us/prkd_tro_rgwn.asp

However, this may ultimatly be pointing towards a failing hardDrive. You may want to back up all your data, just in case.

If you go to the manufacture's website of the hardDrive, they usually have a diagnostic's tool. Normally you will make a bootable floppy with it. Boot with the utility and run a thorough test. If the drive has errors, replace it.

If you can get to Windows, go to Control Panel | System | hardware tab | device manager. You can find out the name of your hardDrive there.

Regards

eddie


----------



## misc143 (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi,
Many thanks for your help!
I forgot to mention here, but i already downloaded a software for my Maxtor drive and reported no errors and no bad sectors after a thorough test.
I stopped chkdsk at startup... but this doesn't solve it 

Best,
St


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

This is about the lost clusters folder:

http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...Windows/XP/all/reskit/en-us/prkd_tro_kbnn.asp

Have you tried to manually delete the file to the Recycle bin?

Been looking in the newsgroups, and this is the suggestion:



> Now, as to your friend's Dell with a problem on CHKDSK---
> Have them find Dell's CD (that came with the system---labeled Operating
> System). Then have friend bootup the pc from that CDROM.
> When the pc shows the options onscreen, have your friend select the
> ...


http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&lr=&safe=off&th=6f750c86c051a0d3&rnum=2

eddie


----------



## misc143 (Oct 17, 2004)

Hey, thanks again for your help. Unfortunately this is a very tough problem and i think i will get rid of it only if i format my hdd and reinstall everything. /p is not a valid argument for chkdsk... maybe it was a typo

I tried to boot into a protected environment (using bart pe) and ran norton disk doctor from a cd - but surprise, ndd reports the same error as chkdsk; that made me believe that ndd for xp is just a simple gui for chkdsk...

Many thanks, and don't worry, I had this problem for 3-4 months now and nobody was able to solve it. 

Best,
St


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I've moved you to Hardware, as its sounds like a harddisk problem instead. There may be some people here who may have some more ideas 

As for CHKDSK C: /P, did you leave the space in? Its a valid command:

http://www.computerhope.com/chkdskh.htm

eddie


----------



## JeffWorkz (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi All,

Interesting, I am having the same problems as misc143 - by any chance are you using ACT 7.0?? Mine seemed to start after we upgrade our ACT software.

Anyhow, I am searching for resolution to the same problem and will share anything I find.

Jeff


----------



## misc143 (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Jeff, 

Sorry to see another one with the same problem... I don't use the software you mentioned.
I don't know anything about the security descriptors. Somehow i think this is the problem but I don't know where, if or how this information is stored, and if I can somehow reset the security descriptions at the default settings.
As i said before, my system has Windows XP installed but it was upgraded from Windows 2000, and maybe somehow the win2k bug 'survived'.
The chkdsk /p from console failed...

Good luck,
Stefan


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Sorry for the late reply, no email notification, having to backtrack a bit 

Is this still causing a problem?

eddie


----------

